# The Winnipeg Humane Society called him a German Shepherd mix.



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

My bestie and I met up in my hometown of Winnipeg for my mom's 90th bday. WhIle there we dropped off some donations at the Humane society. One of the volunteers told us that there was a puppy that was listed as a German Shepherd mix. This little guy, or to be more exact, big guy was definitely not a shepherd, nor did he even look like he had any sort of gsd in him. Not sure how they decide on these breeds.
Anyhow, we both fell in love with him and knew he would be perfect for her daughter and grandkiddies. 
This puppy has the most amazing temperament, especially for a pup that was found running loose on a road. He is happy, patient, well behaved with no fears or phobias. 
He went to live with his new family yesterday and we were dead on perfect. Even the cat who has had negative experiences with dogs can't get enough of him. The kids and their mother adore him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great that the big lil guy found a forever home. Way to go Caroline and your bestie.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aw he's cute and you did a great thing for him. "Thank You" for giving him a second chance.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is adorable! I had a dog like that growing up - teddy gsd collie golden mix. He looked like a miniature leonberger with finer bone. Sounded like an exciting trip!


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> He is adorable! I had a dog like that growing up - teddy gsd collie golden mix. He looked like a miniature leonberger with finer bone. Sounded like an exciting trip!


This little guy looks like a leonburger boxer mix.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cutie! And what angels you and your bestie are!


----------



## Thanos Stadium (Jan 24, 2017)

What a cute pup! Do you plan on having him genetically tested to see what breeds he is a mix of? That could be interesting and tell you a bit more about him.
Congrats again on finding this dog a great home!


----------

